# Computer won't boot up, CLR CMOS, POWER, and RESET lights on



## bakedleaf (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey guys,
I just came back from college and my computer has been packed away in the closet for over 3 months. I plugged everything in today, and upon pressing the power button, the fans spin up and stay on, but the computer doesn't do anything more.
On the back of the computer, a red light that says CLR CMOS is on. The power LED's in the front are not on.

Also, it's an ASrock p67 extreme 4 mobo
Looking inside, their is a code that is displayed on the mobo "A3" and the Power and Reset lights are also lit up

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Amd_Man (Oct 18, 2012)

Did you clear the CMOS?


----------



## bakedleaf (Aug 4, 2007)

I did, by switching the CMOS jumpers, and then, when that didn't work, removing the battery.

It happens whether or not I have a hard drive plugged in (which is probably important, since the error code stand for "IDE ENABLED")
I have no onboard video, and I've tried switching the GPU around to different PCI ports but no luck. Everyone I've seen online has had this issue in brand new builds, but I've had this setup for months with no issue


----------



## Amd_Man (Oct 18, 2012)

Please list your complete computer specs including the power supply info.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

did you reset the cmos correctly

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer


----------



## bakedleaf (Aug 4, 2007)

Amd_Man said:


> Please list your complete computer specs including the power supply info.


PSU: Seventeam V-force 850w
GPU: Sparkle Nvidia GTX 560Ti
CPU: Can't honestly remember, it was a i5 sandy bridge
RAM: 2x8gb DDR3 G.Skill RIPJAWS

That's all I have plugged in, it's outside of the case right now, with just the PSU, GPU, 1 ram stick, and CPU plugged in. Same error code

I'm having a friend lend me his GPU tomorrow to test that, if that's not it, can it be assumed the mobo is toast?


----------



## bakedleaf (Aug 4, 2007)

dai said:


> did you reset the cmos correctly
> 
> cmos reset
> turn the computer off
> ...


Did all of this, no luck


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try with no ram in and see if you get any bios beeps

start it by touching the 2 on power pins on the m/b with a small screw driver for a fraction of a second,shut it down the same way

try it with ram and video card in using the same method.it may be a problem with the start or reset button on the case or the plugs on the wrong pins for the start or reset


----------

